# Meet Tornado!



## Tornado (May 28, 2014)

Hi guys. I haven't owned a cat in 15 or so years. However a nearby rental agency has been trapping cats and having them put down...well some straggler kittens have been caught running loose looking for their mommas. I volunteered to find them homes, clean them up, socialize them and get them a good start. Anyway.... I hesitated to give this guy away...and a few hours after he came in a tornado hit town. So I find myself naming him and keeping him after spending time on the road to escape the tornado. He has stopped hissing at me and has really taken a liking to one of our puppies!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! And thank you for volunteering to find those kittens homes! And Tornado, what a lucky cat to have been found by you ^_^ he is sooo pretty! I love his eyes  i hope you enjoy it here xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the name too.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful boy! He does look like he is going to live up to his name! Are you in Oklahoma?


----------



## Tornado (May 28, 2014)

BrittyBear said:


> Welcome to the forum! And thank you for volunteering to find those kittens homes! And Tornado, what a lucky cat to have been found by you ^_^ he is sooo pretty! I love his eyes  i hope you enjoy it here xD
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It seems like a great place to get help! He's going to be with us a long time... I just have to figure out how to make him happy


----------



## Tornado (May 28, 2014)

Jetlaya67 said:


> What a beautiful boy! He does look like he is going to live up to his name! Are you in Oklahoma?


No, ND  we just had some weird weather! Check it out... There were actually three- but only one did damage-


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Tornado said:


> It seems like a great place to get help! He's going to be with us a long time... I just have to figure out how to make him happy


 
all he needs is love....love....love is all he needs. hahha

grain free wet food, some toys (feather wand a must), some catnip, good treats, clean litterbox, ear and chin scratches, a warm bed, regular vet visits, pets and hugs and talking to him....mine love when i talk to them


----------



## Tornado (May 28, 2014)

Oh yes, he has all of that except the catnip.... I can't find fresh stuff around here... If anyone knows a place on the internet to get some I could use a pointer! As soon as I go to a real town I'm going to pick up a few cat trees for him. My place is really void of climbing places.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

ohhhh mine LOVE LOVE LOVE their tree...did i say LOVE? :razz: to be honest...mine dont care for loose catnip....they love catnip toys and i have a spray....but they dont like the loose stuff. shruggs shoulders


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Tornado said:


> No, ND  we just had some weird weather! Check it out... There were actually three- but only one did damage-


That is pretty scary! Glad you and your family are okay.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there, Tornado!
Welcome to the forum!
That is an awesome photo of both kitty and a real tornado! Amazing shots! I'm glad you & your kitty are still in one piece! I think I'd freak if I ever saw one, lol. Really had no idea they cropped up in North Dakota, either! 8-O
It's great how the kitty has gotten used to you and your puppy! Happy all around indeed!
Have fun here, it's full of good info and great members like yourself! :cool


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Just wanted to make a suggestion about where to get catnip online: Yeowww! Organic Catnip

This stuff is amazing! They also make cat toys - the banana is a favorite. But this is one of the only places I've found online that sells the catnip separately.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Yup, that brand of catnip is pretty powerful stuff! My kitties love the banana, too! I got one from a local, small neighborhood pet store in my area.

Not sure catnip affects young kittens, though. Mine were not impressed by them until at 6-7 months old.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

wow he's so cute!!!! he has the characteristics of a ragdoll/birman! "he might have been abandoned by a breeder?"


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

He is a very gorgeous boy! It is so nice that you saved him


----------



## Tornado (May 28, 2014)

Tornado finally stopped crying. I let him completely out to roam the main living area all the time. He thinks our rough collie is his momma and tries to nurse . Our rough collie gets scared and tries to keep away. I think he'd be happier in a home with another kitty buddy for a friend. He's so social! He's now climbing all over me but doesn't want to go high on his kitty condo. Thank you guys for all the helpful info!! He is getting better every day. 
He's a handsome boy! I wish I could have seen his momma before she was hauled away... Mommy was just a stray ...


----------



## Tornado (May 28, 2014)

Playing by the couch


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

give him a couple more weeks and u will see him dominating the whole house


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Gah, such a cute fluffy little thing!! 

Oh yes, kitties have a way of dominating very quickly! 9 lbs. of fur determine whether I get work done. If 9 lbs. of fur are sleeping on my lap, then I don't want to disturb the blob, so I stay. :roll:


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a beautiful baby! I am glad he is not crying anymore. Try to make your collie associate good things with the kitten. Give your dog yummy treats when the kitten is near, give him special belly rubs while you hold the kitten, etc. have the dog smell anything the kitten sleeps in while giving him treats. The kitten will grow up fast and won't try to nurse the dog anymore. Main thing is to help the doggie relax when the kitten is near. Soon even if they don't become best friends they will learn to live with each other. I used to have a 130 pound St. Bernard the was best friends with my 8 pound cat Nyska. They loved to sleep and cuddle together. When my dog died, Nyska mourned her friend.


----------



## roskandy (May 30, 2014)

Oh so beautiful!

I had to reread the part about the rental agency putting down cats because I couldn't believe that I was reading it correctly. Shame on them


----------



## Tornado (May 28, 2014)

Yeah, pretty sad even the kittens are getting put down. It's just sad to think people would dump a cat and leave it to be homeless. Thank you for the suggestions about the dog. She is just kind of a nervous nelly type, we are working on making it a pleasant experience. I just saved some yummy chicken skin and meat for a special reward.  it does make it hard to get moving when I watch him play. Animals are just so happy all the time.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

He looks like a ragdoll or a birman.
Probably fathered by some purebred stud that managed to escape and sow some wild oats.

Tornado is a very lucky chap to have found such a loving home, and it will not be long before he gets the message and starts loving you back.... :luv :heart


----------

